# browsergames



## Tyraz (13 Apr. 2008)

hi!

mich wuerds mal interessieren ob jemand von euch auch irgendein oder mehrere browsergames spielt. ich hab seit langem mal wieder angefangen und bin bisher bei Xhodon haengengeblieben. jetzt hab ich eben noch ein weiteres game entdeckt und zwar Earth Lost. ich denke das werd ich auch noch anfangen. sind zwar beide sehr unterschiedlich aber die genres sci-fi und fantasy a la dungeons and dragons sind einfach unschlagbar =)

so jetzt ihr =)


----------



## Feuersänger (25 Mai 2008)

Ich häng bei Star Trek:Galaxy Conquest.


----------



## floyd (26 Mai 2008)

Jau , ich häng grade in vier Spielen ab: BattleKnight , Legend Online , Last Chaos , Travian


----------



## InvisibleJim (29 Mai 2008)

Ich spiele bei http://s9.gladiatus.de/

Echt super spiel  Reinschauen lohnt sich.

LG


----------



## misterxyz (15 Juni 2008)

das coolste game ist ogame kann ich jedem nur raten


----------



## Enforcer (28 Juni 2008)

Ich kann nur den OFM empfehlen

www.onlinefussballmanager.de

Hoher Suchtfaktor, Langzeitmotivation und wenig Zeitaufwand


----------



## Xiroi (24 Juli 2008)

www.die-ewigen.com

Das beste was ich jemals gespielt habe :thumbup:


----------



## Pooky89 (6 Nov. 2008)

ich spiele Wurzelimperium^^ lustiges game rund um den garten www.wurzelimperium.de :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (6 Nov. 2008)

Pooky89 schrieb:


> ich spiele Wurzelimperium^^ lustiges game rund um den garten www.wurzelimperium.de :thumbup:



um was gehts da genau, will mich da noch nicht anmelden und ne erklärung find ich net auf der seite


----------



## Drezno (8 Nov. 2008)

also ich habe vor kurzem wieder bei http://www.galaxywars.de angefangen und spiele schon seit juni wieder bei sport-manager.de mit. das wars dann aber auch schon es gab zeiten da war ich bei 6 spielen gleichzeitig aktiv


----------



## Krigo (31 März 2009)

Ich spiele atm. nur ogame.


----------



## schweini86 (4 Juni 2009)

ich spiele Stämme...^^

www.die-staemme.de


----------



## Daddel (12 Juni 2009)

Für die Tägliche befriedigung spiel ich immer

My Brute


----------



## Herbsn (16 Juni 2009)

ich zock 
the West
gen wars
http://eulinger.mybrute.com


cooles spiel daddel danke


----------



## Barricade (19 Juni 2009)

Enforcer schrieb:


> Ich kann nur den OFM empfehlen
> 
> www.onlinefussballmanager.de
> 
> Hoher Suchtfaktor, Langzeitmotivation und wenig Zeitaufwand



Genau das wollte ich auch grad sagen !!! Das Spiel ist :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bobby35 (19 Juni 2009)

also ich spiele:

-Travian
-My Brute
-Bananenkönig (plantage4.bananenkönig.de)
-abundzu monkey snowfight (www.miniclip.com)


das wars^^


----------



## KalleOldenburg (3 Juli 2009)

http://s1.sfgame.de/index.php?rec=4746

Shakes & Fidget The Game


----------



## dabomba (5 Juli 2009)

also ich spiel im moment nur Pennergame


----------



## tweety123 (6 Juli 2009)

ein browsergame welches ich empfehlen kann ist 

www.darkorbit.de 

ein besuch lohnt sich aufjedenfall


----------



## JOP19 (16 Juli 2009)

ich hab früher schon einige Browsergames gezockt,aber mir verging der Spaß schon relativ schnell,deshalb hab ich mit solchen Games aufgehört


----------



## sokrates02 (22 Aug. 2009)

danke für die links!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitekater (14 Sep. 2009)

Tolle Links!

Besten Dank und weiter so!


----------



## Blackstone (31 Dez. 2009)

Es gibt Browsergames wie Sand am Meer aber es gibt nur ein Grid Iron das beste Browsergame aller Zeiten !

klick

_Grid-Iron ist eine American Football Simulation in der du eine kleine Mannschaft mit ein paar lokalen Spielern und kleinen Finanzen übernimmst. Dein Ziel ist diesem Verein zu Ruhm und Erfolg zu verhelfen und letztendlich die American Football Liga der Champions (AFLC) zu gewinnen. Dies ist keine leichte Aufgabe und du musst dein bestes geben und sowohl Marketing- als auch taktische Fähigkeiten einsetzen um dich mit anderen Spielern zu messen.
Das Spiel hat kein Ende und findet in der Grid-Iron-Welt statt, so dass alle Ergebnisse, Statistiken, Tabellen und andere Rekorde von Saison zu Saison weitergegeben werden und alle Spieler gegeneinander antreten._


----------



## tweety123 (3 Jan. 2010)

neben DarOrbit kann ich noch viele Spiele empfehlen 
zum Beispiel Managerspiele 

besucht einfach 

www.bigpoint.de 

und schaut euch mal um die registrierungen sind kostenlos also keine panik


----------



## SEK20 (17 Jan. 2010)

Aber ohne Geld zu investieren wirst es da nicht weit bringen


----------



## mathe (20 Jan. 2010)

Bei mir steht nur travian auf dem Programm, das ist immer eine nette Abwechslung zum Feierabend.


----------



## NAFFTIE (20 Jan. 2010)

*Das Nuttenspiel *

http://www.nuttenspiel.de/

​


----------



## Emilysmummie (21 Jan. 2010)

*ich spiele grepolis*


----------



## chichy (27 Jan. 2010)

Emily die sympathische zockerin.


----------



## chichy (27 Jan. 2010)

huch ich hatte garnichts zum thema beigetragen.

ich spiele garnichts.
liegt warscheinlich an zu wenig zeit die jeder neue tag bietet.


----------



## Muli (27 Jan. 2010)

Hier mal eines meiner Lieblingsbrowsergames:

Dolphin Olympics 2

http://www.rawkins.com/games/do2/

Sinn des Spiels: Man ist ein Delphin und muss innerhalb von 2 Minuten soviele Punkte wie möglich für Tricks erhalten. Ist wirklich niedlich und spaßig für den Zeitvertreib zwischendurch


----------



## Buterfly (27 Jan. 2010)

Muli schrieb:


> Hier mal eines meiner Lieblingsbrowsergames:
> 
> Dolphin Olympics 2
> 
> ...



Boah das macht voll süchtig


----------



## nrwfighter (28 Jan. 2010)

spiele Damoria und den Offiziellen Bundesliga Manager von Bundesliga.de
Seafight hab ich aufgehört


----------



## ladida (12 Juni 2010)

die stämme s41/s62 

kostenlos spielbar. im gegnsatz zu anderen BGs relativ günstig wenn man sich premiumaccount holt. und mann muss nicht für einzelne waffen, offiziere, forscher, etc zahlen wie bei anderen BGs


----------



## _-niXis-_ (17 Juni 2010)

also ich spiele seid nun 7 jahren bei www.galaxywars.de und seid "kurzem" www.ritterheere.de 
und ich find beide klasse :WOW:


----------



## megane (22 Juni 2010)

Spiele am Liebsten auf www.miniclip.com oder www.spele.nl (da gibts auch ein ähnliches Dolphin-Game)

Gruß
meg


----------



## Cryston (29 Juni 2010)

Ich persönlich spiele Kiezking.Absolut geiles Game. http://s9.kiezking.de/

Falls sich jemand anmeldet wäre es super wenn ihr diesen Link nutzen würdet dann habe ich euch geworben 

<a href="http://s9.kiezking.de/?action=tellafriend&pid=10001&promoterID=27634">Komm auf mein` Kiez! KiezKing</a>

Ich hoff das war jetzt nich verboten


----------



## Emilysmummie (17 Juli 2010)

*www.funnypizza.de*

*spiel ich im Moment und macht voll Gaudi *


----------



## Tyrserbe (18 Juli 2010)

Also ich spiele immer Pennergame und Pennergame München


----------



## pedobär (18 Juli 2010)

ich hab relative lang die stämme gespielt und auch mal grepolis probiert.

wobei ich bei grepolis schon nach zwei wochen keine lust mehr hatte, weil das einfach nich mein fall war.

aber stämme kann ich echt jeden empfehlen! :thumbup:


----------



## Raccain (18 Juli 2010)

omg


----------



## Blackstone (23 Okt. 2010)

Blackstone schrieb:


> Es gibt Browsergames wie Sand am Meer aber es gibt nur ein Grid Iron das beste Browsergame aller Zeiten !
> 
> klick
> 
> ...




ich zocke das game immer noch für mich das beste aller zeiten


----------



## Bad Me (4 Jan. 2011)

Recht neu und auch noch in der Beta:

*Die Siedler Online* - inkl. Wuselgrafik


----------



## Jolie (16 Jan. 2011)

Ich spiele dort immer Browsergames. Bringt sau Spaß und man muss nicht erst lang irgendwas installieren. Find ich ne gute Alternative zur "richtigen" Konsole, wenn man unterwegs ist. Gerade spiel ich Seafight.


----------



## AL_ (9 Feb. 2011)

Pennergame in allen Städten.


----------



## Smoin (17 Feb. 2011)

Bestes browsergame ist icewars!
Sehr lustig!


----------



## trinaRina (12 Juli 2011)

Mir gefallen eher solche browsergames wie Age of Empires Online, RamaCity oder Fortune Online. Aber da eh immer wieder neue bessere games rauskommen, wird mir auch nicht so schnell langweilig. Die Auswahl groß genug und manche Spiele sind nur kurze Zeit unterhaltsam leider


----------



## trinaRina (14 Juli 2011)

trinaRina schrieb:


> Mir gefallen eher solche broswergames wie Age of Empires Online, RamaCity oder Fortune Online. Aber da eh immer wieder neue bessere games rauskommen, wird mir auch nicht so schnell langweilig. Die Auswahl groß genug und manche Spiele sind nur kurze Zeit unterhaltsam leider



Neue onlinegames finde ich meist auf Empfehlung meiner Freunde und bei den einschlägigen Seiten. Es gibt übrigens auch ein Mafiagame nur mal zur Abwechslung des Pennergames


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (11 Sep. 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich spiele seit einer woche Kultan von Bigpoint.
Ist echt nicht schlecht ;-)

Gruß Wurzelzwerg


----------



## SaTaNlage (4 Okt. 2011)

Sacred Seasons auf kongregate.com :thumbup:


----------



## Snowblake (3 Nov. 2011)

Ich spiele sehr gerne Onlinegames und da vor allem neue und gute Browsergames wie The Mummy Online, Kultan und Shaiya. Dabei ist mir die Grafik wichtig und das die Aufgaben anspruchsvoll aber lösbar sind


----------



## Shadowbeast (29 Aug. 2012)

Spiele seit einigen Monaten wieder Freewar.. Ist ein Point & Klick RPG mit vielen Möglichkeiten. Und man kommt auch ohne Echtgeld weit in dem Spiel.


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Enforcer schrieb:


> Ich kann nur den OFM empfehlen
> 
> Online Fussball Manager - Der kostenlose Fussballmanager im Internet
> 
> Hoher Suchtfaktor, Langzeitmotivation und wenig Zeitaufwand



Jepp, dem kann ich zustimmen, hab vor 3 Jahren während der Technikerschule damit angefangen und bin nachwievor dabei :thumbup:


----------



## thiphoo (26 Sep. 2012)

Ich werf mal "Hero Zero" in den Raum, auch wenn das sicher schon genannt wurde.


----------



## koalamueller (26 Sep. 2012)

ich spiele immer gerne quake3 live, da kann man sich immer abreagieren


----------



## email11 (4 Okt. 2012)

Ich fang erst garnet an, weil der "Suchtfaktor" bei minderwertiger Grafik viel zu hoch ist. Bleib da lieber bei der XBox.


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

ogame und
RubbleTrouble


----------



## Sareth (7 Okt. 2012)

Also ich spiele momentan sehr gerne Myfreefarm. Sachen anbauen, verkaufen und noch ein paar sachen mehr, recht komplex und viel zu tun und trotzdem immer mal nur etwa 5-10 minuten zeit pro tag investieren.


----------



## Erhard M. (10 Okt. 2012)

Ich spiele Bundeskampf und Die Siedler online.:thumbup:


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (11 Okt. 2012)

Ich spiel nix... irgendwie fesseln mit Browsergames nie so wirklich lange und bis ich mal wieder ein neues ausprobiere vergeht auch immer eine Weile, von daher... momentan nix.


----------



## MUH (15 Okt. 2012)

Hab mal myfarm gespielt. War ganz lustig.


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

Bin da ganz old school. Zocke legend of the green dragon


----------



## johnsonjohnson (17 Okt. 2012)

früher mal World of dungeons, aber dafür fehlt mir jetzt leider die Zeit. Durch Umstellungen im Game wurde der Spass als Freeplayer mir auch verleidet.


----------



## davesilla (25 Okt. 2012)

galaxy-network.de war ein tolles spiel ist aber leider nu offline da es den besitzer gewechselt hat und der muss es komplett umcoden da es sehr veraltet ist und auf dein heutigen spiele servern nicht mehr läuft oder so ähnlich


----------



## Swill344 (27 Okt. 2012)

Lords and Knights. Zwar überwiegend auf dem iPhone, aber gelegentlich auch auf dem PC.


----------



## will_ladenschnell (6 Nov. 2012)

Screwball-Zuma macht mich wahnsinnig.


----------

